# Advice on my plan.



## Bob Supinski (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello all,

My friend and I are 18 year old college students who are aspiring to become cops. We are born and raised in western mass, and currently go to college in the area.

I would like to get my bachelors in CRJ, then go into the service, but my friend doesn't want to (haha). Therefore, we are just going to get our 4 year degree and join the force. We would ideally like to become state troopers, but due to the staties being so competitive, we would gladly go to Springfield or Holyoke.

How hard is it to pass the Civil Service exam and get into the academy? Also, how does it work getting on a good, respectible department such as Springfield or Holyoke?

Any advice or extra details would be greatly appreciated.

Respectfully,
Bob


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I suggest you try and search the site, most if not all of this has been covered.good luck on your future ventures...who says Im not nice?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Both if you should look into joining the student security department at your school. One of the big perks is most chiefs will sponsor you for the reserve/intermittent academy. From there you could apply for summer police jobs on Cape Cod or Maine. Great experience and it looks good on your resume. 

Unfortunately without vet status you face an uphill journey.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Have to agree with mtc with respect to not being tied at the hip to your friend. If you were my kid, I'd tell you that you're a big boy and you have to stand on your own two feet and do what's best for you. (Pretty much exactly what I told my kids except they're girls.) If that means making a move without your friend; then, that's what you have to do. If you want to join the military and he doesn't; then, join. Be a leader not a follower. When push comes to shove and there's one spot open and the two of you are standing there you'll have no one to blame but yourself if you don't have an edge on the competition, even if he is your best friend.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

First of all, cut the cord with the buddy thing, it's a little ghey.
No, it's not difficult to pass the civil service exam if you have common sense but there are study guides available on amazon.com or B&N.
With regard to getting on in Spfld, or Hoy.,you had better score at least 100, have experience, residency and many years of patience. They are as competitive as State so you may want to start looking into departments in Connecticut.
Come back and reread your post after a couple years of getting nowhere in your quest to "gladly go to Spfld. or Hoy." You'll have a good laugh at your ignorance if you still choose to pursue this field after realizing that there are thousands of over-qualified candidates vying for one position. You may have better odds at winning the lottery.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ohhh so get your bachelors, and then sign up, huh? It's that easy? 

My teeth are shattering from biting my tongue right now... I'm being nice due to your age.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

"cops"... "staties"? Seems as though your attitude is already a bit nonchalant. Just chalk it up to 18 year old immaturity, I guess.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

78thrifleman said:


> "cops"... "staties"? Seems as though your attitude is already a bit nonchalant. Just chalk it up to 18 year old immaturity, I guess.


 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow. I want to go and bang my head in to a wall right now. Took me five or six solid years of trying but I finally made it on few months before I turned 30. You think you will just get your degree and police department will open their doors to you like a two bit whore spreading her legs?

Truth be told, there is such a huge pool of combat vets and disabled combat vets, that you may as well hang it up. CJ degree will get you nothing by it self these days. 

I came in on the tail end of a five year list with my PD. I was not a veteran of Persian Gulf, do even with a score in high 90's, I was waiting and waiting. We have been at war since late 2001. If you don't have the vet status, you are, like it was mentioned d above, fighting an up hill battle. Your instinct is right. Join the military, even if it is just reserve. If nothing else, it will mature you and make you more ready for this job. 

Now, I do wish you lots of luck. While your post seems a bit naive, your ability to articulate and the respectful manner of your questions, are a credit to you. You are still too young for this job. 21 is your magic number. Don't fuck up while you wait. It doesn't take much to screw yourself out of eligibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Do your own research and get back to us in a couple of decades.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Do your own research and get back to us in a couple of decades.


I'll be too retired to give a crap. Oh, wait... I don't give a crap right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I was a clueless 18 year-old once and have some free time tonight, so I'll be lenient until a shitty attitude (rather than ignorance) surfaces.

1) You can't become a police officer in MA until you're at least 21 years old.

2) For the foreseeable future, the police employment market will be flooded with combat veterans who get absolute preference on the civil service exam. Even if you score a perfect 100, a veteran who scores a minimum passing score of 70 will get called for the job before you.

3) Tying your career to what a friend is either too lazy or too cowardly to do is placing a battleship anchor chain around your neck.

4) If you're going to join the military, do it now. Combat operations are winding down, and any active duty time that was not spent in a combat theater doesn't count towards the MA definition of veteran for hiring preference. You need a combat patch (Army), combat action ribbon (Marines), or whatever devices the other branches award for service in combat zones in order to qualify.

5) In this job market, you can't pick which departments you decide that you're going to grace with your presence. There are members here who have spent YEARS trying to get their foot in the door, with limited or no success. Determination and perseverance are the keys to getting hired these days.

Now....let the stupid "Yeah, but what if" questions begin.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bob Supinski said:


> Therefore, we are just going to get our 4 year degree and join the force.


Oh stop. I smell a troll.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> Oh stop. I smell a troll.


sadly, no

Robert is on FB with a semi private page. He does exist and for a CJ major who wants to be a cop, he is too naive to not lock down his privacy settings. And to post under his real name, which is rather uncommon? WTF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Bob, Go Cougars!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

So just to make sure I understood what was posted. You are 18 years old and you are only going to make career decisions that you and your "friend" mutually agree upon. Ok well as posted the 1st step is to get on Holyoke or springfield is to take the civil service exam. Without residency preference you will not get to first base with either city and you need to be 21 to take the test. Just try to make sure you and your "friend" don't hold hands at the exam site, it will make people uncomfortable.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

DID SOMEONE SAY COUGARS!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Rock said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY COUGARS!!


Yes. Much better then Holyoke Community College Cougars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Robert. Just do what you really want to do, which is marry your friend. It's okay in Massachusetts. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

srf13 said:


> Robert. Just do what you really want to do, which is marry your friend. It's okay in Massachusetts.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

srf13 said:


> Robert. Just do what you really want to do, which is marry your friend. It's okay in Massachusetts.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


*insert slow clap here*


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

HuskyH-2 said:


> *insert slow clap here*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HuskyH-2 said:


> *insert slow clap here*












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob, you and your "friend" can now the military together. Don't Ask Don't Tell has been repealed. Ask your recruiter to send you and your friend for a nice long romantic vacation to Paris (Island - that is)


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Almost everyone is going for this kid's throat. HE'S A KID, he doesn't know, it's not really his fault. We've all been there and done that, WE _DO_ KNOW, he doesn't. He'll learn and he's doing the right thing in asking rather than going full tilt and getting it wrong.

Bob, Best of luck, take the solid advice you've been given and don't let those gloomy guses get you down. There HAS been some good advice, especially about joining the military. I didn't and I've always regretted it for a number of reasons. Don't put yourself in that situation it could work against you.

So, folks, let's lighten up on the kid and remember WE were kids once as well.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> WE were kids once as well.


Speak for yourself.....I wasn't.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> Speak for yourself.....I wasn't.


Really...I went straight to be being an old curmudgeon.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> So, folks, let's lighten up on the kid and remember WE were kids once as well.


Yes, but some of us were perfect even as kids.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

When I was an 18 year old "kid" I was sitting in the Persian Gulf, so my sympathies are limited.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> When I was an 18 year old "kid" I was sitting in the Persian Gulf, so my sympathies are limited.


 Both 18th and 21st birthdays were both (the most important) spent in the gulf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I think they should just move to San Francisco and try to get on there. Or get it on there. Whatever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, by the way: here's the knucklehead's facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000104396856.

He and his little buddy's behind both go to Holyoke Community College

And here's his photo:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Jeepy said:


> Oh, by the way: here's the knucklehead's facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000104396856.
> 
> He and his little buddy's behind both go to Holyoke Community College
> 
> ...


Well, I do like his music, movies, and sports preferences for the most part.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Interesting. I just assumed it was a fake name.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Interesting. I just assumed it was a fake name.


That's going to be my new stage name when some drunk d-bag demands to know my name;

"I'll have your effing badge, what's your name"?

"Officer Bob Supinski, sir".


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Officer Krupke better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

7costanza said:


> I like Officer Krupke better.


I used Bobby Schmautz for awhile, until an astute hockey fan caught on.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> 4) If you're going to join the military, do it now. Combat operations are winding down, and any active duty time that was not spent in a combat theater doesn't count towards the MA definition of veteran for hiring preference. You need a combat patch (Army), combat action ribbon (Marines), or whatever devices the other branches award for service in combat zones in order to qualify.
> 
> .


As far as MA goes, is there a difference between a combat veteran vs regular veteran as far as testing goes? Im only asking because after I finish my active duty enlistment and transition to guard, while trying to get a job I won't have a deployment under my belt due to the uniqueness of my MOS. From what I read from MA's website anyone that has served a consecutive 180 days is veteran.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> As far as MA goes, is there a difference between a combat veteran vs regular veteran as far as testing goes? Im only asking because after I finish my active duty enlistment and transition to guard, while trying to get a job I won't have a deployment under my belt due to the uniqueness of my MOS. From what I read from MA's website anyone that has served a consecutive 180 days is veteran.


Unless things have changed, you need to have qualified for a combat patch (Army) combat action ribbon (Marines) or the equivalent for the other branches. For the Army, you need to have served a minimum of 90 days in a designated combat zone, or been awarded the Purple Heart.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Alright, thanks Delta..I'll do some more research online or just contact human resources.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

BIG IRISH said:


> Is that his bra/bro hanging up behind him in his picture??????


OMGosh, I just laughed out loud at 1:55 a.m. cuz of that post! Thank you!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Actually Delta, Prior to 2003, In order to have Vet prefferance, you must have served durring a conflict that authorized the issuance of the National Defence Medal, served on active duty for 180 days(Not to include training), and granted an Honorable Discharge. in 2003, the law was ammended to anyone serving in the Armed Forces active duty/ANG/ Reserves with the stipulation of served on active duty for 180 days(Not to include training), and granted an Honorable Discharge.


It must have changed dramatically, because I had friends who were on active duty when I was in the Gulf (1990-91) who were denied veteran's status because they weren't deployed to a combat zone.

I think any veteran with an honorable discharge should receive some sort of preference for their service, but I also think combat vets should have preference over them, just because living in a combat theater absolutely sucks. I already have the #1 job that I wanted, so that's not some sort of nest-feathering on my part, I just think that forced misery should be rewarded in some way.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Actually Delta, Prior to 2003, In order to have Vet prefferance, you must have served durring a conflict that authorized the issuance of the National Defence Medal, served on active duty for 180 days(Not to include training), and granted an Honorable Discharge. in 2003, the law was ammended to anyone serving in the Armed Forces active duty/ANG/ Reserves with the stipulation of served on active duty for 180 days(Not to include training), and granted an Honorable Discharge.


I appreciate it, I have 4 years active duty and the National Defense Medal so I should be ok.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think the kid is coming back.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I don't think the kid is coming back.


Was it something we said?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

I think he realized that he should've cropped that bra out of the picture we posted. Poor buggah.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Jeepy said:


> I think he realized that he should've cropped that bra out of the picture we posted. Poor buggah.


Thanks for bumping this thread and making me laugh all over again.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Happy to be of service to you, *Delt*. For all that you do for us mere mortals, giving you a laugh is the least I can do!!! <3


----------

